# Spain or Portugal. Which is the best ?.



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm writing this from outside the Auchan (Jumbo) supermarket in Faro. I'm just heading out of Portugal and back to Spain. My brief visit to Portugal has changed some of the preconceived notions i had. I always thought i liked Spain the best, but now i'm not so sure. What do other people think ?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> I'm writing this from outside the Auchan (Jumbo) supermarket in Faro. I'm just heading out of Portugal and back to Spain. My brief visit to Portugal has changed some of the preconceived notions i had. I always thought i liked Spain the best, but now i'm not so sure. What do other people think ?


Hi

I've not been to Portugal so can't say but will probably visit this year, how did you find it ? 
Compared to Spain, is it more motorhome friendly, do they have more places for over night stops, busier or quieter, prices of sites etc ..

Any advice gratefully received, good luck and safe travels..

Jim


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

How did i find it, i got to Seville and turned west down the motorway and it was right in front. Just pulling your leg. 

I loved it. Up to Faro it's very "ethnic", after that it's very international but lovely for all that. The people are great, very laid back not at all excitable like the spanish. I don't think i have been honked at in the week i have been here. If you love sea food, as i do it's perfection. You seem to be able to stop, park fill up with water anywhere no one has ever said a word. It maybe that it's been xmas and new year but it's just great.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I prefer Portugal, its a pity it is further away!

Reasons:

Appears to be less crime, I have never heard of road incidents like in Spain. 

Very friendly helpful people

It used to be cheaper.

Very little high rise and still many unspoilt areas

Downsides:

Some of the roads used to be shocking.

Poorer quality campsites

peedee


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> How did i find it, i got to Seville and turned west down the motorway and it was right in front. Just pulling your leg.
> .


Very droll :lol: :lol: I usually use TT :wink:

Cheers


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We did a trip through the entire length of Portugal in early summer 2007 and was seduced by the Northeast part of the country - very rural, very rustic, empty and therefore, just up my street. Must admit that the road surfaces were also a bit rustic but that just adds to the "charm". Wouldn't appeal to everyone but as a famous alien once said "I'll be back".


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Portugal, the nicest*

Each time we visit Spain, after a few days we seem to find things annoying, the Spanish seem to be saying, "this is how we do it, if you dont understand then tough. How much can you spend"

Moving over to Portugal, the attitude is summed up by the language, they seem to feel that its is theirs to use as they wish but they usually agree that its not easy for us to learn quickly and they say that "whilst portuguese is hard, please be polite and we will respond in our second language, which is English"

Apart from that, you can freecamp but best not in herds, you can find deserted spots but respect the countryside and fresh food is extremely good- even the chickens taste of, well, chicken. Just can't cope with bacalhau!

Mike & Ann @ Espiche


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Very encouraging thread. We leave for Portugal at the end of the week and youngest son flies down to join us in Nazare for a week at the end of the month for 3 rounds of golf and to "do" Lisbon and Estoril for the benefit of the OH. Hopefully that will be one of only two or three separate weeks on campsites and overnight parking down the west coast and the Algarve will serve for the remainder of the three months we'll be away. We also prefer the out of the way rural spots mentioned earlier and are hoping to see some of the interior as well.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

PhredC said:


> Very encouraging thread. We leave for Portugal at the end of the week and youngest son flies down to join us in Nazare for a week at the end of the month for 3 rounds of golf and to "do" Lisbon and Estoril for the benefit of the OH. Hopefully that will be one of only two or three separate weeks on campsites and overnight parking down the west coast and the Algarve will serve for the remainder of the three months we'll be away. We also prefer the out of the way rural spots mentioned earlier and are hoping to see some of the interior as well.


Can't help much Phred, but we had a holiday in Northern Portugal a while ago (not in the truck) and were very impressed by how unspoiled it was, especially away from the coast. You could still find a tiny restaurant catering purely for the locals, and get a delicious plateful of stewed goat and home made bread for a couple of quid. Very much a contast to the South.

Cheers


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Well to all you out there that have not got to Portugal yet, I say come on down its far better than Spain and a lot cleaner, And yes the people are more friendly. On the down side fuel is not as cheap as in spain and the sites are few and far betweeen and can cost a bit more but you can find a lot of wild camping here. Wife and i with two small dogs and smart car on trailer have spent last three month here and heading back in feb to the cold.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

When we went end of 2005 (seems such a long time ago now, must go again!) we found that we prefered it to Spain. Friendlier and less crime.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Depends what part of Spain. It seems to me that most Brits only know the Costas. Try northern Spain - it's beautiful, Galicia and Asturias are very similar to northern Portugal & people are very friendly - and you'll be hard pushed to find better seafood!


----------



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

*smelly dried salt cod*

When staying in Portugal, never right off the bacalhau (the smelly dried salt cod sold like lumps of white cardboard in the supermarkets) I live in the Algarve and have tasted the worst bacalhau dishes AND the absolute best thing you have ever tasted. If its not de-salted properly its rubbish. Best thing is to find a pinafore wearing old Potuguese Granny and ask her to cook you some. Does any one think the Spanish food is a bit oily and bland, they don't use many vegetables and you seem to always end up with the old "meat and chips thing".


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Although I live in Spain I think I find Portugal ''easier' to motorhome in......lots and lots of places to wildcamp.....fabulous west coast, friendly people LOTS of fab places inland...have you got James Gamgees book ?
If not....my advice is get it....some good places listed in it.
The middle and North of the country are outstanding too...try them.....and the great markets, cheap food and if you ever get stuck for somewhere to overnight...just try a restaurant with a large carpark....we have never been refused permission.
If you can...try not to miss Obidos and Marvao......fabulous walled towns.......really impressive
As I live only 3 hours from the border I often shoot over for a week or two just to get my ''portugal fix'' !!
maybe see you there ?
Have a great time

Lynda


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

I have lived, travelled and worked for 7 years in Spain and 4 years in Portugal and the answer to the question would be like saying which is best, living in the North or South of England.
To make a full comparison would take a few volumes at least. 
Both have high and low points depending on who is doing the observing and which part of the place you are visiting.

My advice is to do what is best to do in a motorhome and just wander around and discover where the magic takes you.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We were in Portugal March -June and heading back in three weeks for another three months..We loved it.Wild camped most of the time went into two camsites to charge up and get washing done.The Agarve was lovely We went north and stayed at a couple of the barrogems.and a couple of small villages the people were lovely very friendly.We only spent 3 nights in Spain on the way back one at salamanca and two at Harrow. Cant wait to get away again ....

Val


----------

